# 7 yr. old Flat Coat Ret. will die at Carroll County in OH first thing in AM!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I emailed a whole bunch of rescues for the Senior Flat Coated Ret.! 
Praying someone saves him-he's #17!!! 

Urgent # 17 
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Flat-coated Retriever[Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large 
From: Carroll County Dog Pound 
My Contact Info 
Carroll County Dog Pound 
Carrollton, OH 

Phone: 330-627-4244 

[email protected]


Look at the way he looks at the person! Poor Baby, doesn't know what is coming.
This dog is about 7 and they brought him in cause they said he is a runner and will not stay at home!! His name is Ebenezer. Available for a limited time from the Carroll County Dog Pound, 2185 Kensington Rd. NE, Route 9, Carrollton, Ohio 44615. Located southeast of the Akron/Canton area. Please call the dog warden at 330-627-4244 for further details. The pound is open Monday-Friday, 7-3, except holidays. The adoption fee is $15 and includes the dog license which will be mailed to you. Dogs at the pound are strays and surrenders and are not health or temperament checked. Any dog from any pound can be infected with parvo or other contagious diseases and should be isolated from your pets at home until examined or tested by a vet. All dogs and puppies recieve a 5-way shot. If you adopt a puppy who has been vaccinated it should not be given another parvo vaccination for at least two weeks. For information on parvo, please consult a veterinarian. The breeds listed are only our best guess. The dogs are photographed and posted by volunteers who make no claims as to the temperament, breed, age or sex of any dog listed. Please be respectful to the warden and his staff as it is their cooperation that makes posting these photos possible. Adoptions and rescues are first come, first served. The pound is not able to comply with requests to hold dogs. Thank you. Please check out the ShelterCare banner on our homepage for pet health insurance offers. Spaying and neutering offers your pet many health and behavior benefits and lessens the over population of homeless animals who must be euthanized at shelters! 




http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=106588110


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Your efforts may have worked, The link in your post shows that the listing for him has been removed. If you go on the pound's website, he is still there #17 I hope they just haven't updated the pound's page yet.
Keeping my fingers crossed for him!!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm hoping someone got this senior fellow! :crossfing I called the number and I guess they are ahead of me in time zone, I got the answering machine for after-hours emergencies.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What a sweetie. He looks exactly like my Golden Border Collie guy! And we know where he's from....flat coats are usually more setter like, less boxy....ones I've know anyway. That nose looks just like Odin's!! If he is part Border Collie probably runs cause he's bored...takes a lot to keep 9 year old Odin out of mischief.(but way less than 7 years ago thank goodness)

Margaret


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ebeneezer #17 is there! He needs out by 7 Am tomorrow.*

*Not one of the rescues I emld. for the Flat Coated Ret. has answered. If you can call by 7:00AM Ohio Time and email both of the emails below and say you are interested in him, they will spare his life.*

*Ebeneezer #17 is there! He needs out by 7 Am tomorrow.*

http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...ontact=&name=&shelterid=OH302&sort=&preview=1

*Ebeneezer-Flat Coated Retriever:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10658810*

Retriever Mix:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10667172

This sad Girl the owner came and retrieved this baby's pup and left her behind to die.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10637884

Please check the Pet List daily for new photos, and call the pound 
at 330-627-4244 for the most recent updates. 
Please be respectful to the Dog Warden and his staff. It is their 
cooperation that allows dogs to be posted on this site! 

*The pound is open Monday-Friday from 7:00 a.m. until 3:00 p.m. 
except holidays. 
If you want a dog that is currently listed, please adopt or rescue the dog before 3:00 p.m. on Thursday. 

The adoption fee of $15 includes a vaccination and the dog license, 
which will be mailed to you. The pound is not able to comply with requests to hold dogs. 
Dogs are adopted out to the public on a first come, first served basis. 
This means the first person to actually come to the pound to adopt the dog, 
not just see the dog or play with the dog or talk about the dog, 
will be the one to receive the dog. 
Carroll County Dog Pound 2185 Kensington Rd. NE, Route 9 Carrollton, OH 44615 330-627-4244 *
*[email protected]

[email protected] <[email protected]>*


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope someone can rescue Ebeneezer before it's too late!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I emailed this place and I was shocked that they answered so quick plus it's nearly 10 pm!!

They DO still have him, so i emailed again & I asked how long he has yet and here is the reply:


they have 18 pens they euthinize at 9 am on Friday when they are full. Right now we have 9 pens f dogs they like to start the weekend with only 6 pens left as they have been known to get up to 20 dogs and pups over the weekend. 
Right now we have a resuce talking about pulling the flat coat in the moring but it is not for sure yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*A rescue told you that?*

A rescue told you they might pull him?

I read they have to pull them first thing in AM/
Can you email them and remind them.
Bless You!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Faye, let us know what they say in the am, should be safe so far based on the current circumstances.Kathi:crossfing


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

The email that I posted is from the shelter, she didn't mention the name of the rescue that might be pulling him this morning.
I'll be calling there soon to find out his status


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, here is the latest update on this guy. There is a rescue due to pick him up this morning. I spoke with a volunteer, she didn't know the name of the rescue but said they are a group that follows through and she felt very confident that he will be saved. I'll follow up with another call later this morning.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Glad to hear this. He's a cute guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faye*

Faye: Thank you Thank you for all you've done for him!!

I will be gone all day today will be back on maybe 8 pm tonight!!!


----------



## teliboo (Apr 16, 2008)

I hope they saved him!!! Such a sweetie!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just made a follow up call. He has been rescued!!!
The group that took him is called It's a RUFF Life rescue


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

That's fabulous news! Gr8 news Ebeneezeer, wishing you a loving and happy life from here on out!:smooch:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new life, bud!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faye*

Faye:

It probably was one of your emails that saved Ebeneezer!

Great work. He is a beautiful boy and will live happily ever after!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen:

Thank you, but honestly I am thinking it was *your *emails yesterday that got the word out about Ebeneezer!! I am really thankful that he was saved.
It is a great feeling when a plan comes together


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so glad to see this news!


----------



## LeannS (Dec 23, 2007)

Wonderful! I hope this sweetie gets a great new home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heard*

I heard that Ebeneezer was pulled by Ruff Life Rescue!

God Bless Them!!


----------

